# So cross at PCT



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Haven't got a clue where to post this so feel free to move it mods if need be.

I'm so cross at the PCT! I am just starting out on our journey to get some treatment and I contacted my PCT to  see what their funding policy was.

Within minutes of my email, I got a reply saying it had been passed to the relevant person and they would contact me. A bit later, got an email from the correct person to say that they had got the email and would reply as soon as they had found out the correct info for me. Then later that day, they sent me their policy guidelines. 

Fabulous I thought! Got them through the same day, was really pleased but had some questions so I emailed straight back before the end of day and I'm still waiting.........

Why oh why do they do this?! I know to them it's just another email but to me it's my life put on hold while they faff around. I NEED to know what I can expect so that I can make an informed decision. 

I know that sounds TOTALLY over the top but to me it's not. I asked a few simple questions. How is it that they could reply so quickly one day and then just ignore me for 4 days?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 


Now if they don't reply I'm gonna have to phone up and I'm rubbish on the phone. Plus the way I feel I'm likely to either burst into tears or rip someone's head off! 

Sorry, don't really need a response just had to type this out to get it off my chest!

Allie x


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Alliejc

Don't really know wha to say but couldn't read & run.  I can't really offer any advice as haven't had to deal with PCT myself, but from reading your email I would advise, giving them until tomorrow, email them again and if you get no joy tomorrow then give them a call explaining that you emailed some questions and like them to respond to them in an email, then you needn't get into a long conversation with them.

It is a very emotional time for you and not everyone understands that, try not to get too worked up over them, I know its hard but it is a long road for you and even though it seems like a life time waiting a few days to receive the right information would be better than rushing into something without all the info.

Good Luck with everything I hope you get all the answers you need soon

LOL Gem xxx


----------



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Gem,

Think I just needed one person to understand what it can feel like to have to wait for such important information - just wish the people at the end of the phone or email had some understanding of us as people and how hard it is sometimes.

Hopefully it's a blip because they were so good the first time I emailed, think that made it worse really as I was expecting a long wait and then got my first email back within hours which kind of made it worse when they then didn't reply again. 

Anyway been waiting long enough now so a few more days won't hurt I'm sure. 

Allie x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Allie
I have had dealings with PCT and I phoned them and they were really helpful on the phone (although no funding for us - which we expected) but I got through to them really quickly and got a lot of info out of them so might be worth a phone call as you might feel better actually talking to them and knowing they are answering your questions!

Good luck with it all

xx


----------



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks girls. 

Is so nice to know that people understand even when it's something so trivial. I know that many  people have far worse problems then this but it's all just so frustrating and I'm hormonal anyway at the moment!

I got a reply today anyway. Not my answers but just to say that they had passed my query on to another department and I'd be hearing directly from them so hopefully it won't be too much longer now.

Allie x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Allie
I feel for you having been there myself! I ended up ringing PALS and I got responses with their help.  The person I spoke to was so helpful and understanding too, and I was ready to rip heads off.

hope you get some answers x take care
love lou x


----------

